# Airbag Fault message anyone?



## CapeVWGuy (Nov 9, 2006)

I've had my Eos since january and so far I haven't experienced many of the gremlins that others report here except for two. One is the bass going crazy in the Dynaudio system. This happened twice and is not too concerning. The other, however, is more troublesome as I get an idiot light that says 'Airbag Fault". This has happened on two occasions when its raining and once when it was sunny. Each time, turning off the vehicle and restarting it eliminated the warning. 
I've tried searching here and can't find any other reports of the same problem. Any others experience this?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (CapeVWGuy)*

I just happened to check the NHTSA website today and checked for TSB's (VW's TB) and there is one listed for the Eos pertaining to an Air Bag DTC. 
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/c...h.cfm
TSB summery "IGNITER, SIDE AIRBAG, DIAGNOSTIC TROUBLE CODE STORED IN DTC MEMORY. *KB"
Have your dealer check this out.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (solarflare)*

My Eos is in at the dealership to replace an airbag fault. They have replaced an airbag module? but it still is not communicating with the ....main computer?...
Anyways I will make sure that they know about the TSB. Thanks. I see that Golf V people are reporting faults relating to poor connections of wiring harnesses under the seat and B6 Passat people have a connection under the radio trim. Since my radio has been replaced this could be related; possibly the OP had the radio out too.
Paul


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (Grinder)*

I had an airbag fault message in my Eos last fall. I took it in to the dealership and they replaced the wiring under both seats. I believe they said the passenger seat was the one that had come loose, but they replaced both and left a little slack in the wires just to be sure it wouldn't pull loose again.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (Bster67)*

Thanks








-to follow up, the first airbag module that was replaced provd to be a dud. They ordered and installed a second one that worked. 


_Modified by Grinder at 7:04 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (CapeVWGuy)*

My Eos is getting the Airbag fault. Turning the car off/on does nothing.
Additionally, the check-engine/fuel light is coming on again. This first happened about 8 months ago. The dealership suggested I open and re-close the fuel-filler cap. After the 20K service it stopped. Well its now back.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (liquid stereo)*

mine is currently on......came on a few months ago, wiggling the wires under the seat was enough to keep it off after clearing the code at home. now it is back on so this time it will go to the dealer and have them clear the code so that it is noted and hopefully be replaced.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (just-jean)*

Just received call from dealer. Some sort of wire/igniter problem. Its being replaced.
There is also some sort of recall that came up in the past 10 weeks. Some sort of crank-case valve.
Also, my intake manifold flap motor (or some such thing) is being replaced. This is the cause of the "check engine light" coming on. The light goes off after opening/closing the gas cap. I am told that this is the true fix.
Cheers!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (liquid stereo)*

i had part #000979981 cable (1)
and part #000979940 connectors (12) replaced


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault message anyone? (just-jean)*

For me it was 000979940 (connector) and 000979010 (wire set).
There is also a recall for 07 Eos - inspect and replace crankcase ventilation system pressure regulating valve and hose.

_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_i had part #000979981 cable (1)
and part #000979940 connectors (12) replaced


----------

